
Microsoft is permanently closing all physical retail stores - amaajemyfren
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/26/microsoft-is-permanently-closing-all-physical-retail-stores/
======
kencausey
Lots of discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23651672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23651672)

